# SUZUKI DF25 V2 2009 MODEL PRE INJECTION



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Pre-injection; I am assuming carbed?

Give the carbs a good cleaning. A very cheap and easy project and then you can rule that out.

Most of the issues with poor running seem to stem from fuel issues.


----------

